# Orlando Magic vs. Chicago Bulls Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*VS*










*Chicago Bulls (41-32) (17-19 road) @ Orlando Magic (35-39) (23-13 home)


TD WaterHouse Centre, Wednesday April 6th, 2005
Chicago @ Orlando 7:00pm Sun Sports*


*STARTING LINEUPS*







































*VS* 









































*Key Bench Players*

























*---*



























*Season Series*







vs








105 vs 90
1-0​


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Any word if the Bulls lost Noch after the sorta of fight at the end of the Miami game last night? He clubbed Wade good and then got pounded into the stands


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Horrible call on Stevenson. We should win this game, the Bulls are really banged up, they're starting Reiner at center :dead:.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That's my boy Jameer!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jameer scores 8 of the Magic first 10 points including 3-pointers on back-to-back possessions. Nice start for the rookies, Howard has 5 rebounds already and the first quarter isn't even half way done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

52 year old Augmon will attempt to guard Ben Gordon. This should be interesting .


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard throws it down off the Nelson lob! Magic up by 11.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bar none, the best basketball the Magic have played all year. A joy to watch. Howard is closing in on a double-double already and the first period still isn't over. 25-11 Magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is why Stevenson sucks. He's not a good shooter and he's not a smart player at all. He's a good backup, that's it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: Chandler and Nocioni have now wrestled each other for rebounds twice.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic outrebound the Bulls 20-9 in the first period.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We need to be more careful with the ball. Howard just picked up his third, hopefully that doesn't kill us. Jameer's been on point, but we need to extend this lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Three first half treys for Nelson. 

Howard picked up a stupid foul for his second and just got a bad call go against him for his third. He's going to have to sit for the rest of the half. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

There goes that big lead we had. :no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic absolutely blow without Howard in.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is a must win for the Magic. Nearly every game is at this point, but with the lead that they built in the first quarter it'd really suck to lose this one. That, and the Sixers are at home against the Bobcats and are winning by 12 already.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Awful game for Stevenson so far. 3 fouls in the first half, two offensive, and a bunch of poor shots that haven't dropped.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't feel too good about this one. Bulls shot 34.5% from the floor in the first half and Ben Gordon has 0 points. Magic shot 48.8% from the floor and Jameer Nelson hit 4 treys, yet we're tied.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic come out strong again to start the second half. DeShawn swishes a couple jumpers including a 3. Francis only has 8 points in this game, but he has 9 assists already as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard has just been incredible tonight, especially defensively. They only have him with 6 blocks now officially, David Steele said that was just his 5th but I thought it was his 6th and Yahoo has him at 6 as well. That ties his season high. He also has a dozen rebounds in only 19 minutes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard is a beast. 9 points, 12 rebounds, and 6 blocks. I would think about taking him out for a few minutes so he doesn't get his fourth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nocioni is playing like a sack of crap and I couldn't be happier :banana:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a bunch of bull. Nocioni pulls Cato's pants and flops, tech on Cato.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Nocioni is a punk *** like Krstic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Down goes Gordon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Battie just laid out Nocioni. On past Magic teams there's no way that would happen.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Stevenson 0-6 FTs.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard way too uninvolved in the offense.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Ot!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic head to overtime for the first time all year. Francis had a decent look at the basket to win it in regulation but misfired. What a huge steal by Howard just to give the Magic that opportunity.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Lets play this OT right and finish the game up strong. We need a win.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

12 assists for Francis to go along with 28 points now. He's carrying the Magic at the moment, we're all tied up at 101 with under a minute to go.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

****, horrible possession. Bulls can hold for one last possession.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NOOOOOO!!! Bull **** foul!!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Foul? Are you serious?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Antonio Davis 1-2 from the line.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's awful. Davis makes one out of two. This is bull **** if the Magic lose. They need to hit a shot here, 1.4 seconds to get a shot off.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

bad call...GO MAGIC!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

WOW. What a crapass call. What a crapass way to lose. What a crapass to push the Wizards to the fifth seed.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ridiculous.

Ridiculous foul call to blow the game, this one should be in 2nd OT for sure, no question about it.

Ridiculous play drawn up by Jent. The best he can do is a fallaway contested 30 footer?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

rough ending, if its any consolation, Dwight stepped up while Gordon stunk.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

THAT WAS THE STUPIDEST SHOT I'VE EVER SEEN!!! What the hell was Garrity thinking passing it to Nelson for that shot!?!? Damn that was a hard loss for us. We're letting the playoffs slip out of our hands, we have to bounce back strongly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank you DeShawn Stevenson. You're a ****ing guard and you shoot 0-6 from the line. Thanks, this game shouldn't have even gone to OT.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This one hurts a lot.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What a surprise. Refs hand the Magic another loss. :dead: 

At least Howard showed why he is far and away better than Gordon. Hell Nelson is better than Gordon.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore

Magic just lost any hope they had of the playoffs. That's it, I am officially putting a stake in them. Philadelphia won again tonight, the Magic are done. Let's just say there better be some major changes this offseason again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh and by the way Davis was fouled, you can see it clearly on the replay. Also, that wasn't the pass Jent wanted. It's Garrity's fault, not his.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> What a surprise. Refs hand the Magic another loss. :dead:
> 
> At least Howard showed why he is far and away better than Gordon. Hell Nelson is better than Gordon.


The Magic win if Nelson shows up in the second half.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ticky tack touch foul with 1.4 seconds, at the end of the game, when every one is battling for the ball = bad call no matter what. If Davis would have been thrown to the ground, I could see it, but Cato tapped his pinky finger. 

Its all boils down to us getting screwed again.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> The Magic win if Nelson shows up in the second half.


So what you will. Nelson played better than Gordon tonight and pretty much has played better than Gordon since becoming a starter for the Magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> So what you will. Nelson played better than Gordon tonight and pretty much has played better than Gordon since becoming a starter for the Magic.


Let's not be sore losers, Gordon is better than Nelson, he just had a bad game. The problem with Nelson is he's the opposite of Gordon in the second half. He never does jack, I have no idea why.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Let's not be sore losers, Gordon is better than Nelson, he just had a bad game. The problem with Nelson is he's the opposite of Gordon in the second half. He never does jack, I have no idea why.


LMAO!!!!!!!! 

Gordon isn't better than Nelson. No way. No how. Nelson as a starter has been averaging like 17 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals and shooting 53% from the field. Sorry but Gordon might get those stats in his wet dreams.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Plus I'm pretty pissed about this loss. If the Bulls would have won off a jumper instead of a crappy FT, I wouldn't be as mad, but that was an awful call. Then again we are the Magic and getting crappy calls like that against us is the norm.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Plus I'm pretty pissed about this loss. If the Bulls would have won off a jumper instead of a crappy FT, I wouldn't be as mad, but that was an awful call. Then again we are the Magic and getting crappy calls like that against us is the norm.


 I agree with you, it's understandable. A foul call in a tied game with 1.4 seconds left never happens unless it's blatant or the guy is even in a position to score. Neither was the case in this one, Davis wasn't going to score. 

Gordon is better than Nelson though. May not have shown it tonight, but he is.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Gordon is better than Nelson though. May not have shown it tonight, but he is.


His stats don't prove it. Its almost like saying Gordon is better than Howard. He isn't. 

Of course I don't buy into hype as easily as others.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The lineup we were able to go with in the first quarter worked well using a three guard lineup with Nelson, Francis and Stevenson since Chicago's SG is Hinrich. The Magic seemed to go away from that as the game went on, letting the Bulls back into the game very quickly.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> The lineup we were able to go with in the first quarter worked well using a three guard lineup with Nelson, Francis and Stevenson since Chicago's SG is Hinrich. The Magic seemed to go away from that as the game went on, letting the Bulls back into the game very quickly.


If only Stevenson would have made his FTs. 0-6. That, along with the refs, killed the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> His stats don't prove it. Its almost like saying Gordon is better than Howard. He isn't.
> 
> Of course I don't buy into hype as easily as others.


 Gordon is an extremely explosive scorer. He's not as good as Howard, I wouldn't trade Howard for him in a million years, but right now he's better than Nelson. Ben is one of the most explosive scorers in the league, and of course he often lights it up in the 4th. Even tonight when he didn't have his A game in the 4th quarter the Bulls were able to stage a comeback and tie the game up and send it into OT. Gordon draws so much attention when he's out there, especially in the 4th quarter. It's true that he turns the ball over a lot, he doesn't do anything very well except score, but he's a lethal 3-point shooter and a tremendous scorer who may be the Bulls' MVP. For a frame of reference on how his scoring compares with Nelson's, Jameer's season(career) high is 22. Gordon scored 22 points in the 4th quarter alone a couple weeks ago. Gordon may not be as consistent, but he's so explosive he carries the Bulls often times. Nelson doesn't carry the Magic for stretches more than a quarter or two like he did in the first half tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> If only Stevenson would have made his FTs. 0-6. That, along with the refs, killed the Magic.


DeShawn's shooting 52.7% from the stripe this year, counting tonight's pitiful performence.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Gordon is an extremely explosive scorer. He's not as good as Howard, I wouldn't trade Howard for him in a million years, but right now he's better than Nelson. Ben is one of the most explosive scorers in the league, and of course he often lights it up in the 4th. Even tonight when he didn't have his A game in the 4th quarter the Bulls were able to stage a comeback and tie the game up and send it into OT. Gordon draws so much attention when he's out there, especially in the 4th quarter. It's true that he turns the ball over a lot, he doesn't do anything very well except score, but he's a lethal 3-point shooter and a tremendous scorer who may be the Bulls' MVP. For a frame of reference on how his scoring compares with Nelson's, Jameer's season(career) high is 22. Gordon scored 22 points in the 4th quarter alone a couple weeks ago. Gordon may not be as consistent, but he's so explosive he carries the Bulls often times. Nelson doesn't carry the Magic for stretches more than a quarter or two like he did in the first half tonight.


Gordon wasn't even out there for the last 2 minutes of regulation. Basically he did nothing but turn the ball over 3 times in the 4th tonight. 

Scoring isn't the only thing that matters, but the hype artists will sure make it sound like it is. Nelson not only can score, but he can also do everything else, like rebound, assist and play D.

Gordon is nothing more than the next Jerry Stackhouse (shorter version). He can score on a crappy percentage, but that is pretty much it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Magics first step toward rebuilding should be getting some young stud for Francis


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Gordon wasn't even out there for the last 2 minutes of regulation. Basically he did nothing but turn the ball over 3 times in the 4th tonight.
> 
> Scoring isn't the only thing that matters, but the hype artists will sure make it sound like it is. Nelson not only can score, but he can also do everything else, like rebound, assist and play D.
> 
> Gordon is nothing more than the next Jerry Stackhouse (shorter version). He can score on a crappy percentage, but that is pretty much it.


 Gordon had an off night and he turned the ball over -- it happens. Nelson turned the ball over 7 times tonight, himself -- it happens. Comparing them as scorers is laughable, Gordon is far superior. Nelson's jumper has progressed tremendously and he's a good scoring PG, but he's not in the same class as Gordon. He's a better rebounder and passer, but I'm not so sure there's much of a difference in their defense. Nelson's D isn't that great, he can disrupt the other team and get steals every now and then, but he is not a good man to man defender and can even be a liability at times. Gordon is no stud on D either. You have to take Gordon for now though because Nelson isn't great at anything, he's only good at a few things. Gordon is great at one thing.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Gordon wasn't even out there for the last 2 minutes of regulation. Basically he did nothing but turn the ball over 3 times in the 4th tonight.
> 
> Scoring isn't the only thing that matters, but the hype artists will sure make it sound like it is. Nelson not only can score, but he can also do everything else, like rebound, assist and play D.
> 
> Gordon is nothing more than the next Jerry Stackhouse (shorter version).* He can score on a crappy percentage, but that is pretty much it.*


What crappy percentage are you talking about??? All of Gordon's shooting percentages are solid - 

42.2% overall from the field
42% on 3-pointers
84.8% on free throws.

Nelson may shoot 46.5% from the field, but he's shooting an awful 29% on 3-pointers, and his free throw percentage is 68%.

And since Gordon is leading the entire NBA in double-digit scoring in the 4th quarter, it's pretty safe to say that he's a better clutch scorer then Nelson.

Just because in one game Gordon went 2-13 from the field means zilch in the big picture. Tonight Nelson had 4 assists with 7 turnovers, Gordon 6 assists with 3 turnovers. This one game performance doesn't mean Gordon is a better floor leader then Nelson.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, I think this close loss will cost Orlando the playoffs...


----------

